# Battery ? on 07 3500 ram



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

picked up a 07 3500 ram with a hemi with 14,000 miles on it,.. Put a new 9' boss dxt on it... Noticed battery guage was dropping while moving plow during plowing for the first time with it... Light came on in dash once to..


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

How much is it dropping? Do you have the bigger alternator, 2nd battery also?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

single battery not sure on alternator... Dropping way low under half way on gauge...


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Load test the battery, any parts store can test it.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

brand new battery....


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Still could have a warped plate. Either the batt is real bad or your alternator isn't up to snuff.

*or you have some cabling/grounding issues.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

What is the CCA of the new battery? Some drop is normal. What size alternator? What else was on while using the plow?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Not sure on cca will have to look... Garage replaced it... Not sure on alternator lol Had headlights and LEDs on what size alternator should be in this truck im sure its the stock on in there now....


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

vmj;1917611 said:


> Not sure on cca will have to look... Garage replaced it... Not sure on alternator lol Had headlights and LEDs on what size alternator should be in this truck im sure its the stock on in there now....


Some stock alternators are as small as 60-70 amps. I have no idea what your truck came with but I like to have at least 100 amp alternator. Larger wire from alternator to battery is another nice upgrade when adding a plow. Smaller batteries will have a harder time recovering from heavy plow use. You can also make sure you are moving the plow while backing up and not just when truck is stopped and idling.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I will have to check alternator. Is the 100 amp the most ther is to get?? Is ther a tag on alternator to tell size? Thanks..


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

battery is a AC Delco ,750 CCA, 120 RC ,370 LTA , 65 AGM, Alternator is a DENSO with a series of numbers after it no AMP size shown...


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

does the truck have factory snowplow prep package? factory alternator are 180 amp and i think plow prep alternators are 220


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

mmmmmm That I have no idea....


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

http://www.dodge.com/pdf/ram_3500/complete.pdf

Looks like factory is 136 amps, snow plow prep gets you 160.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I whould have to say truck has plow prep.... Is there an alternator bigger then that 160 ?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes there is. Aftermarket companies make them.
Since you never officially said, what IS your volt drop while operating?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Im just going by gauge on dash... Needle is going almost all the way down.. it triggered the check gauges light once....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And what is that number?
A typical drop to 10v isn't abnormal.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

no numbers on gauge... it has a low and a high with a half way mark... needle goes down towards low almost into the red...


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Throw a voltmeter on it and do some testing, I've seen cars say they are charging at 16v when they are sitting right at 14.4v, and others say 12v when they are 14.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Up grade the grounds and the power wire coming off of the alt and engine to chassis.

Where is the plow grounded
Are the connections all good.

When it's really cold -20 I can get the chime and light if I swing a wing and hold it for to long. Even with "plow-prep" .


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I will check grounds today....


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

I also have a 2007 3500 with a 1040CCA battery and my gauge drops low when using the plow and salter alot too, my mechanic checked my battery and alternator last winter to be sure and everything was fine. its normal for it to happen.


----------

